# Calais Aire - Help a Brit



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

On our return this week from the Le Mans Classic, which was very good but extremely hot. The last day in France we stayed at the Calais Aire and we noticed that by the war memorial was a man who was sleeping rough, he had been there since early morning and was still there early evening. Feeling rather sorry for him we took him some "pains aux raisins" and a beer.

We were astonished to find that he was a very well spoken englishman, very clean, who had fallen upon hard times and could not speak French. We spent an hour chatting with him, he was very appreciative of our gesture and the chance to speak to someone English.

If you are in the area and you see him, it would be nice if other people could spare him a beer and a bun.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm wondering how he got to Calais, swim? What about passports etc, they're not cheap.....methinks your kindness may have been misplaced, but still a nice gesture.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like the gent we met in Amsterdam

Dave p


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Sounds like the gent we met in Amsterdam
> 
> Dave p


Perhaps adds credance to my previous post! 
 :wink: :wink:

Ken


----------



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

flyingpig said:


> I'm wondering how he got to Calais, swim? What about passports etc, they're not cheap.....methinks your kindness may have been misplaced, but still a nice gesture.


What? Do you think he might be a "pretend" homeless person? Just because he has a passport doesnt mean he is pulling a fast one, they last ten years and thats a lot of time for your life to fall apart. If I was down on my luck (and these days who knows whats around the corner) I would head for Europe as your probably much less likely to be abused than in the UK. Who knows what this guys circumstances are. All I see is some nice people showing some kindness to a fellow brit who is not doing so good. Why do you think this kindness is misplaced?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Irrespective of his circumstance, I bet Toddles felt a better person for his gesture.

Charlie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A liitle kindess and a gesture of help and understanding can count for an awful lot.

Well done Toddles, if the chap was down on his luck I am certain he was grateful for your gesture and if he wasnt, so what !!!

I live in a seaside town and we get a few down on thier luck types. Sometimes I will go and buy some fish and chips or a hot pastie and just hand them over. (I never ever ever give cash) The look in the eyes tells me everything I need to know !!! I have yet to feel I have been conned. 

Just think how fortunate we all are being able to tour with our motorhomes and visit all the places we want, and still have a secure home to return to if we want.

Not everyone is in that happy situation. Show a little kindess occassionaly, you will be amazed at just how good it feels !!!

Would it really cause you hardship to hand over a few quids worth of food to someone else?? 

Charity begins at home, and that home is in your head and in your heart!!.

Toddles you did the right thing dont let anyone try and convince you otherwise, well done!

(and yes as you can guess from my username I am an ex copper so I have seen my share of unfortunates, that doesnt mean I cannot offer the hand of friendship and kindess though)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

flyingpig said:


> I'm wondering how he got to Calais, swim? What about passports etc, they're not cheap.....methinks your kindness may have been misplaced, but still a nice gesture.


Ah, the milk of human kindness, Alan.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we will be staying at Calais Aire in 4 weeks time , will keep our eye open for him & will report back.Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Robbed*

I often find these situations too easy to judge.

I once got asked for change in a Car park by a Young lady, I actually gave her the money as I did not have enough shrapnel to exchange for her £5.

The same day when we got to France, I was asked for some money for food by a street beggar, so I gave him two Euros. And I saw him later go and buy food.

But Mrs. T always gets cheated/robbed or plainly gets the pi%% taken out of her

So later we talked about it and she said why do I almost always give?. I said some people are just very genuine and need help sometimes. I also said because I would like to think that if ever I/We were in a position where we needed some human kindness, I would hope that we would receive the same kindness and goodwill. I also went on to say that we are hardly short of a bob or two and that a few £1's or Euros here and there is hardly going to bankrupt us, after all, we raise and give £1,000's of pounds to our preferred charities. So again, what is small change.

A few holidays later and Mrs Tee had been done a few more times. So on the way to Calais we were stopped at the last Motorway services by a Scottish gent at the side of his old Volvo. He flagged me down and I was going to drive on but I stopped.

His tale was that he was heading back to Scotland from Strassbourg and his car was giving trouble, he needed some money for repairs and fuel, could I spare some change. So, I got my wallet and gave him £10 and my business card. I told him when he was back home and got his funds back together he could send me the £10.

We drove away and Mrs Tee said, "NOW why did you do that?" I said that she had through her own naivety had lost us £300 (Yes £300!) in the last few holidays. So the deal was that if we get the £10 back we will continue to give to beggars and thieves. However, if we did not, we tell everyone else in the future to seek financial assistance elsewhere.

Now I was 99% certain I was never going to get my £10 back from Jock and we never did. But I don't give anyone money anymore and Mrs. Tee does not get duped so easily.

But we do still help people.

Well done Toddles and we shall look out for him. You never know the truth and peoples life story. He may have had the money to get to France and simply fallen on hard times. Easily done and just as easy to talk to him and offer some kindness.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Story*

Whilst I am in typing mood, here is another example.

A few years ago I had been on a night out with some family & friends.

On the walk home we called in at the chippy. As we were waiting for our food orders one of the local vagrants came in and asked for a few chips at the counter.

The staff behind the counter reacted in a very nasty and offensive manner and demanded he "Pi55 off". My Nephew stepped up to the counter and asked the hungry man not to leave. He then questioned why the staff had spoken to the man is such a manner. The staff responded saying that "he was nuisance and bothering customers"
My Nephew pointed out that there was no need for the despicable reaction and asked the man what he would order if he had the money. The man replied "oh I would love some fish and chips, with peas". My nephew ordered and paid for the mans meal and suggested he be allowed to eat it in the doorway.

Very proud of my Nephew. It is not something he did because we were there, he would do that in any circumstances. And none of us ever bought anything from that Chippy again.

TM


----------



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Many years ago ,i was due to meet my finance director,i walked into his office,his door was open ,brief case on his desk and coat on hanger,he was nowhere to been seen.He was eventually located some 200 miles away ,he had just got in his car and driven off.
It turned out he had had a breakdown,he was only found,due to walking around in the cold with no coat on. 
Maybe this guy has some sort of problem,and his family are looking for him.

Les


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

I admire Toddles. In today's cynical world it's easy to look the other way and not bog your life down with another persons problem. Food is always welcome if you are hungry so I don't see a problem as long as you keep your head screwed on.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Toddies. Why do you keep bumping your post ? It seems to me that you want everyone to know what great kind and caring people you are.


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

Toddles - If everyone thought and acted as you did, the world would be a far better place.

As my parents have always told me. Its nice to be nice and it dont cost a thing.

Previous poster is 100%. We have our luxuries, and are fortunate enough to be in a position to travel around at our leisure.

Remember - that could be any one of us someday. You never know whats around the corner.

Well done you.

Glen


----------



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

To billym

The reason for bumping is for it not to be lost quickly.

Contrary to your comment - I thought it was quite obvious I am not thinking of myself, only somebody hungry - lets hope you are never in that position. I only want people to look out for him and as there are in excess of 43,000 members of MHF members, chances are several are kind and caring and will be visiting the Calais Aire in the near future, and will form their own opinion and be able to help this person in need. 

He was not begging, we offered food and a chat and he was very appreciative. He keeps clean by using the showers on the beach at 4.00 am. when there is nobody around.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

One very cold December morning I got into my car to go a meeting, As I started the car I realised I had not brought a file I needed with me. I left the car running and ran back into the office for the file, picked it up and ran back to the car, got in and drove off. Something was odd, there was someone in the passenger seat. An old lady, I didn't see her as I got in, I had driven 50 yards before I noticed her. I said something like, "Hello, who are you?" She said, "I'm sorry son I was freezing and it looked warm in here." 

We had a chat, she was homeless, sleeping outdoors and hungry. I drove her to the Salvation Army Hostel, gave her a few quid and wished her luck. Just an ordinary person down on her luck for whatever reason. Her fault? Possibly, but that does not stop me feeling sympathy. 

I am not qualified to judge unfortunate people and I will help if I can. What they do with that help is their business. If I give a drunk a fiver and he buys drink with it at least that makes him happy for a while. I would rather he didn't but that is his decision. I will help, within reason, in whatever way I can. 

Bear in mind I live in Ireland for this bit. I was coming out of town one day and noticed our local drunk standing in the rain at a bus stop. A tiny little man. A retired jockey with a grudge against life. As foul mouthed and foul smelling an individual as you could ever hope to meet. There are only three or four buses a day going our way, I thought, he could be there for hours. It was pouring so I turned round and went back to pick him up. He was soaked and blind drunk. We live in the country so I went an extra mile or so past my home to take him to his. I stopped at his front door to drop him off. He said, "How the feck am I going to get to the Nags Head from here", Alan.


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

priceless!!!! lol


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> He said, "How the feck am I going to get to the Nags Head from here"


Pure magic Alan. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

barryd said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering how he got to Calais, swim? What about passports etc, they're not cheap.....methinks your kindness may have been misplaced, but still a nice gesture.
> ...


Because in my old age I have become very cynical about many things. I also hate to see good and genuinly nice people being made fools of.
Do you think your own opinions formed about him can be the only correct ones? I hope they are, and genuinely commend the kind people who helped him (read my post again)
I only wish the world was as nice as you seem to think, alas I am still waiting to see it. Prove me wrong and I will apologise in these posts to the unfortunate, otherwise I'll stick with my own entitled (until proved otherwise) opinions.
P.S. Chill a little, your post came over as very belligerent....


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

flyingpig said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > flyingpig said:
> ...


i.m sorry flying pig, but with your cynical approach to life, if the rest acted like you we would live in a pretty miserable world, (well more miserable than this one) the guy did not knock on toddles door begging, they did the decent thing and bestowed a little charity, we could all turn a blind eye and ignore such people as you,d have us do, but a little charity wont kill you, but it may lighten the world you live in. as as been said earlier you never know whats ahead and what turns around comes around,


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Next time you see the old boy in Calais give hime a couple of euro .
Watch him for an hour or two.
When he moves on follow him. He parks a silver mercedes not far away. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

On my way to specsavers.......need new rosie lenses in my specs! :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

gnscloz said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Can I make a point that no mention of "turning a blind eye" or "having anyone not to be charitable" has been suggested in any of my posts, only read into them!
As before, I reiterate that my opinions are mine, and my own take on life as I see it.
By the way, cynisism does not denote either a miserable outlook on life or a dour personality.
By the way, I have been homeless and unemployed, my fault, no one else to blame. My total wealth was one-haflpenny and the clothes on my back at 21yrs old!
Put it right myself. :roll:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Does this poor ENGLISH guy deserve any more compassion than the
many other poor desperate people who frequent around the Calais aire and its environs ? 




...and anyway it will never happen to me. I am fluent in French.


----------

